# Bet Bradley hopes not to see Ming for a while....



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/boxscore?gameId=221121006

Bradley, 0-1, 0 points, 2 boards, 3 assists, 1 steal, 1 block, 1 to, 5 fouls, 20 minutes...

Ming, 10-12, 10-12 (ft), 30 points, 16 boards, 2 blocks, and other assorted stats, 33 minutes...

Hope this doesn't shake Bradley's confidence.

-Petey


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Although great overall game, was a joy to watch.

-Petey


----------



## HBM (Oct 17, 2002)

It'd be good if Nowitzki was capable of stepping in there on the help out D, but Yao is actually quite a decent passer out of the double team as well. Great game for the big guy. I am happy to see him do well


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Interesting point, but I think that this is there Raef being out hurts us the most. I rather have him double Ming, and let Dirk keep his mind about offense as well. Houston is a dangerous team in terms of their guards, and Griffen too. Rice didn't do half bad either. Offensively they didn't have too big a let down anywhere...

-Petey


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Petey</b>!
> Interesting point, but I think that this is there Raef being out hurts us the most. I rather have him double Ming, and let Dirk keep his mind about offense as well. Houston is a dangerous team in terms of their guards, and Griffen too. Rice didn't do half bad either. Offensively they didn't have too big a let down anywhere...
> 
> -Petey


I swear if Nowitski actually played "REAL" defense he would be ok. That is why I cant mention him as among the best players in the league. The best players in the League do everything, he is one of the better offensive player in the league and thats it


----------



## Hitman (Jul 16, 2002)

Well right now Nowitzki is the best player on the best team in the league, so he will naturally be in contention for MVP. 

And his team defense is not half bad anymore.

Hitman


----------

